# Ghost shrimp = scared betta?



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I decided to test the waters with by bringing home a couple of ghost shrimp to put in my bettas tank. It's only been a full day but I've noticed that my betta seems to be hiding rather than being out in the open. I also noticed that when I enter the room, he bolts.

Not entirely sure how many are still alive, they're pretty decent hiders. I know that at least one is still alive. Can anyone help or offer any advice on my betta being so jumpy?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Every betta reacts differently to housemates. If your betta is really unhappy with his new companions and doesn't adjust he may just not be the type to accept them.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to give him a little more time to see if he'll be okay. Only one shrimp has passed but I think it was more from natural causes. If he doesn't get along with the shrimp, will they be okay in an aquarium with cories and tetras?


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

I have one Betta (male) in a tank with sevrel tetras and he's going just fine, but be warned, if you do add some tetras be prepared to louse a few. I have about 14 and now I have only 7 left. Make sure they have plenty of places to hide behind as a group as well.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone but something tells me my little guy has found himself a snack. I can't confirm just yet, but come water change time, I'll be able to figure out if there are any survivors (can't locate any shrimps at the moment).


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

My Betta ate one of my two Ghost Shrimp and is eye-balling the other. I had read that Ghost Shrimp were a good choice for a Betta tank, but of course, after I got them, I found a couple posts about Bettas chomping them.
My guy left them alone for a week and then ate one during the night. It gave him a tummy ache, but that hasn't stopped him from looking hungrily at the remaining shrimp.:frustrated:


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I have had the issue with my betta being harassed by the ghost shrimp. There was a fairly large one in the tank, and she was harassing poor Goblin until he spit the food he had just eaten out, then she would steal it. It also caused him to start tail biting from the stress.
Either way, its all up to your guys personality.  I started out with 6 and i think I'm down to 2-4.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2012)

I have had Ghost shrimp with my Betta. The first couple of days he wasn't sure what to think of them. He ran and hid from them, but once he got adjusted they did just fine. Fritz my Betta would actually try to eat all the food before they could get to it.

They are extremely good hiders though. There were a few times that I thought Fritz had eaten them. They always showed back up a few days later.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Update on the situation. There are no longer any living ghost shrimps in my aquarium, I did find what appeared to be ghost shrimp shells. Looks like somebody found himself a snack.


----------



## banana3685 (Aug 6, 2011)

My betta did this, but with algae shrimp. I bought them to keep the tank cleaner, but someone decided to eat them -_-


----------



## kimnoa (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it safe for a betta to eat ghost shrimps? Sorry I'm new in taking care of betta. I have 2 CT atm.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would think so... just might have to watch how much he's eaten for the day. I don't know that they should be used as snacks though.


----------



## FastH20Betta (Oct 18, 2011)

I tried ghost shrimp with my bettas too, the shrimp got eaten!

I went to clams and assassin snail for betta tank mates.


----------



## kimnoa (Feb 26, 2012)

Ohh okay as long as he's not overfeeding on them then its safe.. Thanks for the tip. I might get those shrimps for him to play/eat.


----------



## AlmightyNelly (Mar 9, 2012)

I just got a ghost shrimp today to be with my betta my betta did go after him at first now he doesn't go after him anymore so I'm just worried if a1 gallon tank with filter is ok?


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

AlmightyNelly said:


> I just got a ghost shrimp today to be with my betta my betta did go after him at first now he doesn't go after him anymore so I'm just worried if a1 gallon tank with filter is ok?


That's a pretty small setup for a betta and ghost shrimp. I would really consider getting a bigger setup, to give your betta and the shrimp their equal space. Your betta is probably going to end up attacking the shrimp since they don't have much room to get away from each other. Please take this advice into consideration. You would probably do better to move the shrimp to another setup unless you want him to become a snack.


----------



## AlmightyNelly (Mar 9, 2012)

i'm buying a 2.5 gallon tank tomm i took the shrimp out of the tank until i get it thx for the advice


----------



## AlmightyNelly (Mar 9, 2012)

its funny my betta flares like crazy when i put the light on in the tank i think he see's his reflection on the tank


----------



## AlmightyNelly (Mar 9, 2012)

omg he's so happy in the new tank lol


----------

